# Square hole for USB port



## Jbanks (Apr 25, 2019)

Any thoughts on best ways to punch a square hole for the USB port on the FV-1 development board?

I just finished writing it up and it is 100% louder and clearer than the old version of the paragon, D3lay, radium springs models. Can’t wait to get it boxed.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2019)

Drill a hole Central to Hole required to fit a small square File in & remove the corners.
For Rectangular Hole, Drill 2 Holes & Remove excess with a Flat & Square file.
Be sure to Drill a 3mm -  1/8'' pilot hole before using Final size Drill bit


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2019)

I just drilled a larger circular hole and it worked fine for me. I will post a picture of it later today if you want?


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 26, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I just drilled a larger circular hole and it worked fine for me. I will post a picture of it later today if you want?




Thanks for the feedback folks. Yeah pictures would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 26, 2019)

Also-any strategy for which hole to drill first? The SPDT and the USB have to be just perfectly aligned for the USB to be flush against the enclosure and the switch hole to be just right to not warp the board all weird.

I feel like I should get the SPDT drilled and then line up the USB slot flush against the wall. Thoughts??


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 26, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Drill a hole Central to Hole required to fit a small square File in & remove the corners.
> For Rectangular Hole, Drill 2 Holes & Remove excess with a Flat & Square file.
> Be sure to Drill a 3mm -  1/8'' pilot hole before using Final size Drill bit
> 
> View attachment 396


A triangle bit on a flat side will suffice if I don’t have a square file? Or should I try to get a square file that’s big enough to fit the round hole?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 26, 2019)

Any small file with a flat side is probably OK, especially if the edge of the file is also textured.  Laying out the drill spots for a project so the case will match your board is tricky, and I think that this is one of those times where the "perfect" can be the enemy of the "good".  sometimes the spots that are supposed to be just right are not quite right, and the solution is to make one or both holes a bit bigger.  since you may have a bit more flexibility here with the hole for the switch than the cutout for the USB connector, I would probably start with the USB part.  using a washer on a pot or switch can work very well with a hole that you needed to enlarge a bit to get a good fit for your board in an enclosure.


----------

